# Can a VFD WORK WITH ANY MOTOR ?



## ome (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi everyone,
i just got a die filer and have read that it is better to add a VFD TOVTHE MOTOR. The motorisb1/3 hp and 110. 
Do i need to change the motor ot not?
thanks for any info
Jon


----------



## vettebob (Feb 1, 2014)

If it is a 110 Vac motor it is single phase. VFDs are only for 3 phase motors. Bob


----------



## ome (Feb 2, 2014)

vettebob said:


> If it is a 110 Vac motor it is single phase. VFDs are only for 3 phase motors. Bob


Thanks very much
i alwYs thought they had a fix for single phase 110 motors. 
Does it matter if the motor is ac or d  
Thanks. Jon


----------



## caveBob (Feb 2, 2014)

Maybe this will work for you?...

http://dealerselectric.com/item.asp?cID=0&PID=6897

They have others too:

http://dealerselectric.com/mfg-subcat-item.asp?cID=0&scID=164&mID=-1&Format=

but sorry, I've never messed with VFDs before, only DCs.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 2, 2014)

Only 3 Phase motors can be reliably controlled with a normal VFD.  Any single phase motor that has a start or run capacitor cannot be controlled with a VFD.  There are only a couple kinds of single phase motors that can be speed controlled and there are two sub-issues thereof:  1)  Those types of motors are typically not suitable for shop equipment.  2)  It takes a special type of speed controller (other than a typical VFD) to control them.


Ray


----------



## burnrider (Feb 2, 2014)

Couldn't believe the prices on those motors. Figured they had to be Chinese. Looks like US made and reconditioned motors.


----------



## george wilson (Feb 2, 2014)

Brook Crompton motors are English made unless they have gone Chinese. They used to be used on Myford lathes. Anything is possible these days,though.

I am the one who advocates adding a speed control to your die filer. But,I found small 1/2 H.P. DC motors for mine,plus a speed control(not a VFD). A VFD would work just fine if you have a smaller(1/2 H.P. or so) 3 phase motor. I suggest you look up "Surplus Sales" for fractional H.P. motors and speed controllers for them. I even got a 1 1/4 H.P. DC motor and control for my Wilton Square Wheel belt grinder. It cost less than the 1 H.P. motors others were selling,plus it is more powerful. Check out using a used treadmill motor with a speed control. They are pretty cheap,and seem plentiful.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 2, 2014)

Something like this should work great on a die filer http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Nick-O-...421?pt=BI_Sewing_Machines&hash=item1c3565aa1d


----------



## ome (Feb 2, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Only 3 Phase motors can be reliably controlled with a normal VFD.  Any single phase motor that has a start or run capacitor cannot be controlled with a VFD.  There are only a couple kinds of single phase motors that can be speed controlled and there are two sub-issues thereof:  1)  Those types of motors are typically not suitable for shop equipment.  2)  It takes a special type of speed controller (other than a typical VFD) to control them.
> 
> 
> Ray


Thank you Ray ,
Jon


----------



## ome (Feb 2, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Brook Crompton motors are English made unless they have gone Chinese. They used to be used on Myford lathes. Anything is possible these days,though.
> 
> I am the one who advocates adding a speed control to your die filer. But,I found small 1/2 H.P. DC motors for mine,plus a speed control(not a VFD). A VFD would work just fine if you have a smaller(1/2 H.P. or so) 3 phase motor. I suggest you look up "Surplus Sales" for fractional H.P. motors and speed controllers for them. I even got a 1 1/4 H.P. DC motor and control for my Wilton Square Wheel belt grinder. It cost less than the 1 H.P. motors others were selling,plus it is more powerful. Check out using a used treadmill motor with a speed control. They are pretty cheap,and seem plentiful.


Thanks  George,
Is the bellow for air important, because if not, I won't bother trying to fix it.  Also, this filer seems to move pretty slow, is it possible that it might be ok and safe to use once I make a support for it?
If i did change motor and add speed control, what if shaft diameter is different?
Thanks,
Jon


----------

